# Extreme Bassin



## Michael Orr

This is a new club in Middle Georgia!
2014 schedule!

Jan. 11  - High Falls
Feb. 8    -Meriwether
Feb. 22  -Horton
Mar. 1    -J.W. Smith
Mar. 22  -Lucas
Apr. 5    -Juliette
Apr. 26  -Big Lazer
May 10  -High Falls
May 31  -Horton
June 14 -Lucas
July 19  -J.W. Smith
Aug. 9   -Juliette
Sept. 6  -Meriwether
Oct. 11  -Big Lazer
Nov. 22 - Top Six Championship

Website coming soon! 
Please Private Message me for any questions.


----------



## revoslinger

Nice!!


----------



## jeffreese

Hey. Would you guys be interested in being a part of the Dixie Bassin Jonboat Federation? I already have two clubs in Georgia, one in Alabama and as many as four in North Carolina. No annual dues to be a part and you do your own thing throughout the year. It just gives us all a chance to fish a top six format tournament in November for a National Championship. Let me know if there is any interest.


----------



## wwright713

Southern jonboat is at Lucas on mar 22


----------



## TJBassin

We can double up and fish both.


----------



## wwright713

In my opinion lakes aren't big enough to fish two trails at the same time.


----------



## TJBassin

We used to do it all the time years ago. Had a lot more fisherman too. Lucas is a big lake.


----------



## Michael Orr

We had checked your schedule and did not see any dates posted at the time for Lucas. I do agree with TJBASSIN in that Lucas will be big enough.


----------



## wwright713

How many boats do yall average?


----------



## Michael Orr

wwright713 said:


> How many boats do yall average?



Just started up so I will not be able to give you an average


----------



## lonedrake

How was the high falls tournament ?


----------



## Steve78

Michael Orr said:


> We had checked your schedule and did not see any dates posted at the time for Lucas. I do agree with TJBASSIN in that Lucas will be big enough.



You posted your schedule first, your club gets first dibs. Somebody doesn't like it?? They can reschedule


----------



## DAWG1419




----------



## Fishinagain

hows that website comin


----------



## lonedrake

How have the turnouts been ?


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Weather should be good for Horton tomorrow. Hope the fish cooperate!


----------



## Michael Orr

lonedrake said:


> How have the turnouts been ?



The most boats that have showed up so far is 6, but have had some nice fish weighed in.


----------



## Reminex

Ill make a few in the very near future!  I would like to get back over to JW smith.


----------



## Michael Orr

We have decided to change from Lake Lucas to Still Branch this weekend March 22, 2014. We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## lonedrake

What time in the morning?


----------



## RAH

Gate opens at 7:00 fishin till 3:00


----------



## steelshotslayer

Enjoyed the day fellas hate that the fish weren't cooperating though.


----------



## jigman

steelshotslayer said:


> Enjoyed the day fellas hate that the fish weren't cooperating                                                   What was the winning weight?


----------



## revoslinger

6 lbs and some change... Lots of fish were caught but it was a chore to find fish over 12".  One of those real head scratching kinda days.


----------



## Michaelwilder7

*Juliette tournament April 5*

I was wanting to fish the tournament at juliette but need some details... What's the entry fee, what ramp are y'all launching from, and if I'm not a part of yalls club is there any extra fees?


----------



## revoslinger

Launching out of holly grove.  tournament is 50 including big fish and membership fee is 20 per person I believe.


----------



## Michaelwilder7

Is your launch number based on when you sign up or do you draw numbers?


----------



## lonedrake

I'll be there if it's not raining and I can find that boat ramp


----------



## lonedrake

Y'all going to have a 2015 schedule?


----------



## Michael Orr

2015 Fishing schedule

Jan.
10- Meriwether 

Feb.
7- Horton
21 High Falls

Mar.
7 - J.W. Smith
21 - Lake Lucas

April
4 - Juliette
25 - Big Laser

May
9 - High Falls
30 - Horton

June
13 - Lake Lucas

July
18 - J. W. Smith

Aug.
8 - Juliette

Sept.
5 - Meriwether

Oct.
3 - Big Laser

Nov.
14 - top 6 Championship TBA


----------



## TJBassin

Good looking schedule. Like the earlier season.


----------



## Michael Orr

I'm ready to get out there now! LOL


----------



## Reminex

Every year, without fail, someone schedules lucas on opening day of turkey season


----------



## Lawnmowerman

Where can one find fees, rules, etc,,,?


----------



## revoslinger

Can't help with a copy of rules but fees are 20 per person membership and 50 per boat for tourneys.


----------



## Michael Orr

We have had to make a change to the Scehdule to the month of February:

Feb. 7 Highfalls
Feb. 21 Horton

Thank you,
Michael


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*High-Falls*

Them's gonna be some cold bass at High-Falls,,!!
Is this Club "jon boat" only, or can boat pictured be used?
When is blast off? 
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## lonedrake

I don't think it's jon boat only.


----------



## lonedrake

Is High falls back open?


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*High-Falls*



lonedrake said:


> Is High falls back open?



Yes, it's open, but there is caution tape at the first ramp, and the Ranger told me to just take the tape down, launch your boat, then put tape back up. 
Not sure why the tape is there. There is water flowing over the dam.


----------



## kevincarden

Ok. So who is having tournament at Horton on the 7th?


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck

Are all these electric only or can you use gas motor on some lakes?


----------



## TJBassin

jeffersonbigbuck said:


> Are all these electric only or can you use gas motor on some lakes?



You can use gas where its allowed. Highfalls max. hp. 10.


----------



## revoslinger

kevincarden said:


> Ok. So who is having tournament at Horton on the 7th?



I don't think anyone is... The dates were just flipped on the schedule.


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck

I'm interested in fishing a couple. Is there a website?


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Any word on the website?


----------



## jcb11realtree

is the web site up and running


----------

